# Fragen zu Stromversorgung Pumpe/Fans



## Mart-s (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute meine erste Wasserkühlung verbaut. Es handelt sich hierbei um die Phobya 360LT. 

Habe das System mit Hilfe meines alten PCs gefüllt, da mir nicht ganz klar ist wo ich die Pumpe (kleiner 3Pin Stecker wie bei Lüftern) anschließen soll.

Als Netzteil habe ich ein Dark Power Pro 750 und dieses hat 4 Lüfter Ausgänge, diese sind aber thermisch gesteuert wie im Handbuch beschrieben ist. Mit diesen Ausgängen habe ich die Pumpe mit Hilfe des Überbrückungssteckers nicht zum laufen gebracht.  

Jetzt meine Fragen:

-Wo Pumpe anstecken Mainboard System oder Cpu Fan? Wobei Kabel nur zu einem System Fan reicht.

-Wo die 3 Radiator Fans anstecken, Adapterkabel 1 auf 3 Fans vorhanden.  Hält ein Sys-Fan Ausgang die Leistung von 3 Lüftern aus? Mainboard ist MSI SLI X99. 

Noch eine andere Frage, soll der AGB komplett voll gemacht werden ?

Ich sag schonmal danke.


----------



## supiman00nix (11. Januar 2015)

warum das mainboard so belasten ? keiner macht so etwas der was von wasserkühlungen versteht.

kaufe dir eine passende steuerung nach deinem geschmack.
Steuergeräte | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
die steuerung wird vom NT betrieben und schon dein board.
kannst temps auslesen, durchflusssensor,pumpe, alles ansteuern über ein ding, gut angelegtes geld.

wenn du es trotzdem so machen möchtest muss die pumpe immer unter volllast laufen und nicht über die MB steuerung für cpufan.
darauf solltest du achten.

den agb sollte man auf ca 70% halten ist die luft aus dem kreislauf
es gibt auf AT alles an verlängerungen (adaptern) was man sich denken kann.


----------



## Mart-s (11. Januar 2015)

Ok, an eine Steuerung habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht. So eine werd ich mir heut noch bestellen. Ist meine erste Wasserkühlung. 


Aber ich könnte die Pumpe (1A Strom) und die 3 Lüfter (3×0.2A=0.6A) über z.B. System FAN 1 und 2 ansteuern ohne das ich das Motherboard überlaste oder beschädige?

Sollen die 3 Gehäuselüfter auch an die Steuerung oder sind diese am Netzteil besser aufgehoben?


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2015)

Ob sie reicht, kommt drauf an welche Steuerung du nimmst . Welche soll´s den werden?

Woher kommt btw der Stromverbrauch von 1A für die Pumpe? Wenn es eine Jingway DP-1200 alias Phobya DC12-400 (18W) sein sollte (was ich anhand des Bilds vermute), braucht sie im Betrieb maximal 1,5A und der Anlaufstrom ist noch höher. Die kleineren Jingways brauchen im Betrieb weniger als 1A, aber ein Anlaufstrom von mehr als 1A ist auch da besser einzukalkulieren.

 Die Lüfter packt so gut wie jede Lüftersteuerung - erst recht wenn du eine nimmst die die Pumpe packt. Wichtig ist die Leistung pro Kanal. Du brauchst mindestens zwei Kanäle, wenn du einerseits die Pumpe und anderseits alle Lüfter gleichzeitig steuern willst. Wenn du jeden Lüfter einzeln ansteuern willst brauchst du vier Kanäle. Da die Kanäle von Lüftersteuerungen in der Regel symmetrisch aufgebaut. Deshalb sind die Lüfter bei einer Steuerung die die Pumpe schafft auch kein Problem - auch wenn´s noch deutlich mehr würden.


----------



## Mart-s (11. Januar 2015)

Habe oben noch ein Bild von der Pumpe hinzugefügt.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2015)

Naja eine 8W-Pumpe hat bei 12V nun mal keine höhere Stromaufnahme als 0,67A (I=P/U).
Möglicherweise geben die 1A an, um dem Anlaufstrom ein wenig Rechnung zu tragen. Das ist zwar kein "load current", aber so beschwert sich wenigstens keiner, wenn er eine zu schwache Steuerung einsetzt. 
Ansonsten wäre die Leistungsangabe falsch. Einer der beiden Werte stimmt jedenfalls definitiv nicht oder es hätte "peak current" statt "load current" heißen müssen. 

Was du noch nicht beantwortet hast: Welche Steuerung soll´s denn nun werden?


----------



## Mart-s (11. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt einfach eine Phobya Touch Singel bay genommen.  

Die mit 6x3pin würde reichen oder?


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Januar 2015)

Die 6-Kanalsteuerung hat zwar 4-Pin PWM Anschlüsse, aber die reicht genauso wie die 5-Kanalsteuerung mit 3-Pin-Anschlüssen.


----------

